# New to Goats!



## EricaD (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi there!

Total noob here. Just finished fencing our property with 7-strand electric and ready to get goats! I found 3 mini-Nubians locally that I want (two born in April, one born in August), one doe and 2 wethers, so getting ready for them to come home. I live in western WA, btw, about an hour from Seattle.

I'm getting 2 polydome calf hutches for their shelter, and bedding will be deep straw. They will free range about 2 acres of woods (separately fenced with electric, to keep them out of the garden and keep them safe from our dogs), with tons of brush for them to enjoy.

Besides shelter and water, what other basics do I need to have ready before they come home? Hay and grain for supplemental feeding? What about medicines, minerals, vitamins, etc.? 

For now, the plan is to keep them as pets and for brush control, but we might want to breed the doe and use her for dairy later on. Still pondering that.

Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First off, :welcome: ...to TGS!

Sounds like you're pretty well prepared. You will need good quality hay and minerals at least. You can usually find a good goat or cattle mineral at the local feed store. I use Cargill Onyx Right Now cattle mineral and Sweetlix Meat Maker goat mineral. You will need to leave the minerals out and available at all times. Salt blocks do not work for goats. As for the hay, high quality grass hay or alfalfa or a mix is good. They will need hay daily along with the pasture browse to stay in good health.

As for grain, some goats might need a little daily ration, but others won't. Just see how they do with the browse and hay. I'm sure they will be okay without though.

I would also recommend getting a good dewormer and coccidiosis treatment. Have on hand for use as needed.

I'm sure there are things i'm forgetting, but hopefully someone else will chime in with more suggestions.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful, wacky world of goats!! This place will be very informational for you! I love it! :welcome:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS & goats! :hi5:
If they are getting grain now, be sure & find out what kind & the amount, you wont want to switch them to something new.
A lot of times going to a new home is stressfull for them, but they know each other so you are way ahead on that.
Will you be bottle feeding the youngest? Use whatever the breeder is.


----------



## EricaD (Sep 26, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Welcome to TGS & goats! :hi5:
> If they are getting grain now, be sure & find out what kind & the amount, you wont want to switch them to something new.
> A lot of times going to a new home is stressfull for them, but they know each other so you are way ahead on that.
> Will you be bottle feeding the youngest? Use whatever the breeder is.


The breeder is planning to wean the baby from mama and then keep her another 2 weeks to look after her before sending her home with us, so he won't be ready until mid-October, but the two older ones can come home any time. I may just wait and get them all at the same time, in October - gives me plenty of time to set everything up for them.

So excited! Thanks everyone!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great plan & caring breeder too. :angel2:
Whereabouts are you Erica? We're over in Snohomish.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I get a ton or two of some good quality hay. Going to need it during the winter months. A good tarp to cover the entire top and a couple of feet of the top sides. More or less so it fits like a blanket on a bed. Loose mins, and locate a good vet now so you dont have to scramble to find one when its an emergency.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome from another PNWer.  I'm in Sedro Woolley, WA, up in Skagit County. It's an hour from Seattle if you pretend there isn't any traffic. :hammer:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"I left my heart in Sedro Woolley."


----------



## EricaD (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! For the PNW'ers, I'm out near Gig Harbor!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey! Welcome from Granite Falls! Glad to have you here. I have a jumble/mix of goats....boers, Nigerian dwarfs, LaManchas.... They're all great!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Greetings from another Washingtonian as well as a beginner with goats
You have a great feed store pretty close to you - in fact, that's where I have to go to get good quality minerals for my guys. 
Wilco is SO much better than Tractor Supply (aka: Del's). I envy your being in their neighborhood.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Can't stress the vet advice enough. Find a good local vet who KNOWS and will treat goats and who will teach you how to give shots if you don't know how. When your new family members move in have the vet come out for a wellness check so he/she knows the animals and their living situation. I read so many sad, unnecessary stories on this forum written by desperate people who for some reason never even THINK about a vet until they have an emergency and it's too late. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in Edgewood WA, welcome to TGS;-)


----------

